
Ask HN: What are some of the best HN comments that you've read? - rayalez
Have you read a comment here that influenced you significantly, had some great ideas in it, was memorable for some reason, or was just fun to read? Share the link here.
======
koenigdavidmj
"Did you win the Putnam? If not, then don't be bolder than this guy." "Yes, I
did."
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=35079](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=35079)

A parody of being a startup founder:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4166183](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4166183)

~~~
CPLX
The Putnam reply is one of the great moments in Internet commenting history
IMHO.

~~~
cperciva
Oh, so this is why it suddenly popped up again in my twitter feed...

I'll say here what I posted there a moment ago: Seven years after making a
fool of myself on Hacker News, I wonder if my epitaph will be "Yes, I won the
Putnam".

------
jh3
bdunn on justifying your costs as a freelancer:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8705179](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8705179)

patio11 and the Fair Credit Reporting Act:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7135833](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7135833)

spolsky on detecting toxic customers:
[http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1987223](http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1987223)

tptacek on naming your company:
[http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4684845](http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4684845)

The journey of Flappy Bird:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7207943](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7207943)

Programming is terrible:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6469360](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6469360)

On being a consultant:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6443135](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6443135)

Why Do So Many Incompetent Men Become Leaders?
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6263458](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6263458)

Are designers crazy?
[http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5002262](http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5002262)

Why learning to code is so hard:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4933178](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4933178)

"I don't understand":
[http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4930262](http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4930262)

death and regrets:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4540459](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4540459)

~~~
wglb
A fabulous set of quotes. Do you collect them as you read them?

~~~
jh3
Yup :)

~~~
kzisme
Very nice list thanks for posting

------
galfarragem
In general, if you read the comments from top HN'ers [1] you will find a lot
of perls: that's the reason why they got the karma..

Sometimes you can find also great comments [2] from less visible HN'ers. E.g.
I suggest a "niche" comment on _the best way to negociate a claimed domain
name_ [3].

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/leaders](https://news.ycombinator.com/leaders)

[2]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/bestcomments](https://news.ycombinator.com/bestcomments)

[3]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8603821](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8603821)

------
profquail
Here's an old one which is still awesome:

"How I crashed HN"
[http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=639976](http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=639976)

------
torinmr
Advice by sillysaurus3 on 'recommended reading' for programmers, mainly
focusing on C and distributed systems.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7602457](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7602457)

------
shortoncash
I almost wish they'd just add a patio11 and tptacek tab across the top bar. :)

Sometimes it's not just the comment, but the context in which the comment is
made.

~~~
stevewepay
ChuckMcM can always be counted on to have a thoughtful and interesting
comment. He is my #1 favorite HN commenter.

~~~
bane
I'm totally a ChuckMcM fan. Thoughtful, experienced, witty. I always look for
his comments in threads I'm interested in and have yet to be disappointed.

------
jhildings
A bit OT but this is quite funny and a bit related
[http://bradconte.com/files/misc/HackerNewsParodyThread/](http://bradconte.com/files/misc/HackerNewsParodyThread/)

------
rkaede
"You just have to figure out which part of the animal kingdom you're in"
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=469940](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=469940)

------
vezzy-fnord
This mini-essay tour of finance, Keynesian economics and other tangents by
lionhearted:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=843170](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=843170)

~~~
DanielBMarkham
Wow. That was long. It was also very good. Thanks for the link.

------
mindcrime
I like a lot of tptacek's[1] comments, as long as he's talking technology /
security and not politics. On politics we're pretty far apart, but there's no
question the guy knows security damn well, and always has something insightful
to say.

[1]:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=tptacek](https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=tptacek)

------
walterbell
Animats post on "Maximizing shareholder value", which had many responses,
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8709880](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8709880)

------
lfx
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9522459](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9522459)
on topic "Ask HN: How to talk smart?"

------
hkmurakami
The top response to "what's th best way to get 5% on a million dollars" is the
best piece of investing advice I have seen on this forum.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7028803](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7028803)

